# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  [PS3 Free Games Exploit]

## Kenneth

I had no idea where to put this exploit considering it is for the PS3 and only the PS3 but here it is, move the thread if necessary. 

So this exploit allows you to buy ANYTHING in the PS store on your PS3 for free as long as it is in the "Coming Soon" section. 

*How to do it:*
You make a brand new PS3 account and when it asks you to select your country/region just put Qatar.
Simple as that. 

You cannot change your country/region on a existing account so you have to make a new one. 
This 100% works on Watchdogs right now and should 100% work on anything in the PS Store on the PS3 only. 

Enjoy!

----------


## Jadd

Just tried it. The games in the "coming soon" section are all pre-order, so I can't actually play anything for free right now. Or am I missing something?

----------


## Kenneth

> Just tried it. The games in the "coming soon" section are all pre-order, so I can't actually play anything for free right now. Or am I missing something?


K so right now you can pre-purchase/install these games but you cannot play them. Whether you make the glitched account or not you can do that so you are right. The trick is not to patch your PS3 once these games come out. The glitch is that right now if you pre-purchase/install these "coming soon" games on a glitched Qatar account when they finally come out you will be able to play them free of charge. If you pre-purchase them on a non glitched account, you wont be able to once they are out. BUT you have to make sure you do not patch the PS3 because of course Sony will figure this out and in the patch will be a fix. 

So this is what you do

1) Make a Qatar region account
2) Pre-install these coming soon games
3) Wait until they came out fully 
4) Play Play Play


Just do not patch


I hope this was decently explained. Please post any questions and I will answer if I have one =P

----------


## Jadd

> K so right now you can pre-purchase/install these games but you cannot play them. Whether you make the glitched account or not you can do that so you are right. The trick is not to patch your PS3 once these games come out. The glitch is that right now if you pre-purchase/install these "coming soon" games on a glitched Qatar account when they finally come out you will be able to play them free of charge. If you pre-purchase them on a non glitched account, you wont be able to once they are out. BUT you have to make sure you do not patch the PS3 because of course Sony will figure this out and in the patch will be a fix. 
> 
> So this is what you do
> 
> 1) Make a Qatar region account
> 2) Pre-install these coming soon games
> 3) Wait until they came out fully 
> 4) Play Play Play
> 
> ...


It let me pre-order them from a Qatar account without adding funds, but I can't install them. It just says they will be downloaded at certain dates (the games' release dates, I'm guessing.)

----------


## Kenneth

Should have just downloaded once you confirmed your order. I noticed today you cannot even access the store on the glitched account so maybe by the time I put this up it was fixed. If that is the case I am sorry.

----------


## haideralikhan15

I recently bought a PS3 and this was my first time buying a PS (Ex-Xbox user) I was told that Games will not be a problem because PS Store has a lot of freebies. But it didn't turned out as expected, PS + requires a credit card number and my parents refused to help me. I surfed the internet and found articles relating the Psn Qatar glitch. After several YouTube video surveys, I tried the glitch and pre-ordered Destiny. Luckily the beta build came out a few days later and I downloaded it. No transaction was made but still the beta build installed it works properly, but now comes my question, does the installation of the beta build without any transaction ensures that the glitch has worked and the full game will install too?

----------

